# slate call issues



## gardenst8hunter (May 17, 2007)

I have a slate call made by primos and the striker that came with the call is terrible! What is the best kind of striker to buy for a slate call?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If I have a slate/alum/glass call that I really like, I will take it in a Cabelas and go through every striker they have until I find one that sounds like I want it to. You may have a hickory that sounds good on one side of the call and an diamondwood that sounds good somewhere else. Just experiment...


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

i made five or six diff. kinds in wood shop on lathe works best for my calls is the hickory and cherry.... cherry kinda surprised my on of well t works for the purrs ill carry few of them casue each work diff. on purrs and clucks etc. just exsperiment...


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

It might be the call. You will find a huge selection of friction calls and strikers on ebay, some at very reasonable cost. You might also want to check out the forums at www.customcalls.com


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

My brother got a Primos slate and the striker was really bad on it too. I tried my Knight & Hale striker on it and it was the best sounding slate I have ever used. It is a hickory striker. You might try that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the thing. Every striker has a different pitch and tone to it. I carry a bunch strikers with me. Carbon, Cherry, Rosewood, hickory, Plastic (comes with the call), Plastic with carbon tip, and a Hickory with a carbon tip.

But like others have mentioned just go to a store and try them out. HS sells a three pack of strikers. That would be a good start.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

gardenst8hunter said:


> I have a slate call made by primos and the striker that came with the call is terrible! What is the best kind of striker to buy for a slate call?


Who says it is terrible? You or the turkeys? I choose to try and sound a little different. I think different works better....... Different does not mean "terrible". Before I considered it "terrible" I'd go out and give it some field use and see what the turkeys think about it. :2cents: oke:


----------

